# Word 2010/2013 Mail Merge to save to individual PDF files



## VeryNewbie (Oct 23, 2016)

I´m a very inexperient user.

When i try to print my mail merge documents with cutepdf it save all letters in one big pdf. I need it to save it individually.

Thanks in advance.

Sorry for my bad english but it´s not my native language.

Kind Regards.


----------



## hsharma26 (Oct 25, 2016)

VeryNewbie said:


> I´m a very inexperient user.
> 
> When i try to print my mail merge documents with cutepdf it save all letters in one big pdf. I need it to save it individually.
> 
> ...



You can use seperate individually option in cute pdf for separating files.


----------



## Macropod (Oct 28, 2016)

See _Send Mailmerge Output to Individual Files _in the *Mailmerge Tips and Tricks *thread at:
Mailmerge Tips & Tricks
or:
Word Mailmerge Tips & Tricks | Windows Secrets Lounge


----------

